# A Lange & Sohne 1815 - 36mm vs. 40mm



## jpfgiii

Hi all,

I am getting close to making a decision on a big purchase - my first A Lange & Sohne. I have visited a local boutique and tried on the newer 40mm 1815 model (Rose Gold). However, I am also considering the older 36mm models (used), but have been unable to find any that I can see in real life, only online.

My question for anyone owning the 36mm model - how do you find the size? I have a 6.75" wrist and find the ideal size for most watches to be around 38mm. However, it seems some watches wear bigger or smaller than their size suggests. I have some watches as small as 33mm that look fine, and some as big as 40mm that are also fine. I expected the 40mm 1815 to look too big, but it did not. 

Anyone with the older model who can advise - does the 36mm 1815 wear bigger or smaller than expected?

Thanks, 

John.


----------



## shnjb

Personally I prefer sub40 for dressier watches.


----------



## drhr

Individual/personal for sure so difficult to generalize. 6.5 inch wrist and the older 1815's wear smaller to me. Hope the pics provide some help, though I agree you won't really know till you're able to strap one on. Good luck in your decision!


----------



## jpfgiii

drhr said:


> Individual/personal for sure so difficult to generalize. 6.5 inch wrist and the older 1815's wear smaller to me. Hope the pics provide some help, though I agree you won't really know till you're able to strap one on. Good luck in your decision!


Many thanks for the photos - they are very helpful, although I'm still not sure! It would be nice to try on the 36mm version before making a decision, but so far I have not come across any locally. I will keep looking!


----------



## Dancing Fire

jpfgiii said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My question for anyone owning the 36mm model - how do you find the size? *I have a 6.75" wrist and find the ideal size for most watches to be around 38mm.* However, it seems some watches wear bigger or smaller than their size suggests. I have some watches as small as 33mm that look fine, and some as big as 40mm that are also fine. I expected the 40mm 1815 to look too big, but it did not.
> 
> Anyone with the older model who can advise - does the 36mm 1815 wear bigger or smaller than expected?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John.


My wrist is the same size as yours, and i'd agree that 38-39mm is the perfect size...|>


----------



## continuum

Jpgii(?) take a drive to the Dubai shop /boutique and give a warm smile to Svetlana at the A.Lange Sohne shop... choose "logically" that's my motto


----------



## mark1958

I saw the newer model yesterday at a local AD. It was smaller than i had anticipated... It fit very nicely on my skinny wrist. Felt really great. It was much lighter than I had anticipated. The other major difference is the 72h power reserve, which i think is a real plus.


----------



## Aquaracer1

We have the same wrist size, 36 mm 1815 absolutely perfect. Not too big, not too small, just right IMO!


----------



## TheWorkman

Mate, go with the 36mm. I just got a new old stock ALS 1815 up/down rose gold 36mm. Best purchase ever!!!


----------



## TheWorkman

shnjb said:


> Personally I prefer sub40 for dressier watches.


Same here, 36mm is the sweet spot. ALS 36mm 1815 up/down on wrist


----------



## TheWorkman

jpfgiii said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am getting close to making a decision on a big purchase - my first A Lange & Sohne. I have visited a local boutique and tried on the newer 40mm 1815 model (Rose Gold). However, I am also considering the older 36mm models (used), but have been unable to find any that I can see in real life, only online.
> 
> My question for anyone owning the 36mm model - how do you find the size? I have a 6.75" wrist and find the ideal size for most watches to be around 38mm. However, it seems some watches wear bigger or smaller than their size suggests. I have some watches as small as 33mm that look fine, and some as big as 40mm that are also fine. I expected the 40mm 1815 to look too big, but it did not.
> 
> Anyone with the older model who can advise - does the 36mm 1815 wear bigger or smaller than expected?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John.


I think the 36mm is a tad more dressy than the 40mm. Because the ALS has a small bezel/thin case, the 36mm actually wears a bit larger than you'd think. That and the 43mm lug to lug makes all the difference!


----------



## yuji

I have a 6.75" wrist as well, but I personally err on the side of larger watches. The 40mm was perfect for me when I had it; I don't think I could've gone w/ the 36.


----------



## Blaughva

shnjb said:


> Personally I prefer sub40 for dressier watches.


+1


----------



## TheWorkman

Blaughva said:


> +1


agreed, i feel dressier watches should be smaller. and sportier watches, bigger. here is a pic of my 36mm up/down.


----------



## TheWorkman

yuji said:


> I have a 6.75" wrist as well, but I personally err on the side of larger watches. The 40mm was perfect for me when I had it; I don't think I could've gone w/ the 36.


we have the same wrist size, check out the 36mm on my wrist. i tried on the new version up/down, it was too big for me!


----------

